# Ocean city car show



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

You all going to the ocean city md car show in may?

www.specialeventpro.com

go there to get info on show.

kenny


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Damn, we have a family vacation home there. But I won't be there in May. 

*EDIT... Nevermind, that's Ocean City, Maryland.


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

I will be there in May and October, just like every year from Friday to Monday. Where is every one staying and if so what are the rates? I'm kinda looking for somewhere new to stay since that is where we have stayed for the last 5 years. We usually stay at seascape, I think on 16th street, after the split on Baltimore Ave. It would be nice to see more GTOs down there. :cheers


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

I am going to try and make it there. All of us GTO owners should get together one night. Maybe we could meet at the inlet down near the boardwalk or some other place.


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

That would be cool. what night would be better for ya'll?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

spunky,

Not sure about this May, but definitely in October. If I go, my brother-in-law has a place on 142nd st. Definitely like the idea of GTO owners getting together one night.


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

How about Saturday night. I know that the inlet will be probably too packed, so maybe we should meet at a parking lot somewhere.


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

That would be great! Everything is usually packed. Maybe the inlet won't be bad since everyone will be out crusin, but thats if it's open. Is there any other GTO owners going?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Spunky,

A bunch of members from the RoyalGTOS are going to be there and would like to meet up on saturday too.

Also they are planning to go to the drag race event on friday the 20th. We are meeting at the Fenwick Inn on 138th st in Ocean City at 4pm. Track is 40 minutes awau on US 13 in Delmar, De.


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

We won't be down in time to meet up on friday. Maybe we'll go straight to the strip instead of going to the hotel. 
But Saturday I'm deffinately up for. We just have to decide when and where? Any suggestions?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I am sure Hooters will be packed, but I will check with my guys and get back to you.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

How about the Shopping Center where the Food Lion is located? I think it is around 123rd street.


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

That would be good. About what time? and is there any other goat owners comming new or old?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

There will be mostly old goats. Might be one or two new GTO's. 

What about meeting there around 7 pm?


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool. I will be there.  Maybe we can get some more newer goats to come?


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

I am hopefully going to be there, bringing my new goat. I will most likely be staying Fenwick,De, which is right down the road from the Fenwick Inn. Hope to see you guys there and put some faces with the names.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

sounds good. Looks like you will have a nice mix of new and old goats (both owners and cars)


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

I was just packing for the long weekend and I decided to look up the Food Lion's address (for some unknown reason) and it's actually on 119th street. It's not like we couldn't have seen the sign from the road. Oh yeah, We will be able to make it on Friday @ 4 for the road trip to US 13!!!  Hopefully it will not rain, but if it does the rain date for the event is Saturday the 21st @ noon, their race line is (302) 846-3968. 
But anyway I'm looking forward to this weekend and to meeting everyone. arty:


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

How was the weekend for those of you who made it? Sorry I couldn't get there my Brother was graduating from UMD. If anyone has any pics you should post them.


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

We had a great time! Was told that there were about 3000 show cars there and I saw hundreds more cruising the streets. Great fun to watch all the crazys run up and down, doing burnouts and having a good time. Met up with a couple other GTO's at the Food Lion on Saturday - even saw my clone, another 04 Barbados Blue M6. Can't wait for the Northeast gathering at Saratoga in June - only 40 minutes from my place.


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is some pics of the Cruise Photos 

Hey GaryBro! It was nice to get to see another car like mine. I hope you ad fun! Maybe we'll see you at the October show.


----------

